# One Outdoor Receptacle



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 12, 2012)

Does "At least one" mean if there is no rear door; receptacle not required in the back?  (There is no balcony, deck, porch, patio, equipment, etc.)

*E3901.7 Outdoor outlets. *

At least one receptacle outlet that is accessible while standing at grade level and located not more than 6 feet, 6 inches (1981 mm) above grade, shall be installed outdoors at the front and back of each dwelling unit having direct access to grade. Balconies, decks, and porches that are accessible from inside of the dwelling unit shall have at least one receptacle outlet installed within the perimeter of the balcony, deck, or porch. The receptacle shall be located not more than 6 feet, 6 inches (1981 mm) above the balcony, deck, or porch surface.

Francis


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 12, 2012)

I read this as 1 at the front and back no matter how many direct grade accessible doors.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 12, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I read this as 1 at the front and back no matter how many direct grade accessible doors.


Agreed..

mj


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree also- 2 receptacles.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 12, 2012)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> I read this as 1 at the front and back no matter how many direct grade accessible doors.


That is how I read that section as well.

Chris


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 12, 2012)

Francis,

I will dissent from the other esteemed forum contributors and, IMO, only the

one at the front is required. There is no "direct access" to the rear of the

structure. Exiting out of the front door and going around to the rear, IMO,

does not constitute "direct access"!

.


----------



## codeworks (Dec 12, 2012)

yep, 2, one up front, one out back


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 12, 2012)

It may depend on what code year you are enforcing. I think the key wording is "having direct access to grade". Which in most cases requires one at the back of the dwelling.

Is it the codes intent to prevent homeowners from draging extention cords from another outlet that may not be GFCI protected?

I would require one at the back due to it being accessible.

pc1


----------



## Glenn (Dec 12, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Francis,I will dissent from the other esteemed forum contributors and, IMO, only the
> 
> one at the front is required. There is no "direct access" to the rear of the
> 
> ...


I agree...but can only support the interpretation with the following examples.

Example.  Home built to property line with zero fire separation distance.  No reason to have a receptacle that can't be accessed from the same property.

Example.  Home built with deck that is the width of the home and extends completely out to a wetland.  Required for the deck/porch/patio.  Not required from "access to grade" provision

Example.  Home built on cliff.  Lots of them in Colorado mountains.  No access to grade from back of house.  No receptacle required.  No sense to provide one.

However, both the NEC handbook and the IRC commentary are to the contrary.  Both interpretations in these documents clearly state that if the home has access to grade, it must have receptacles at front and back.  Here's the stupid part though...

R311.3.1 requires that when the landing serving the required egress door is not at grade, that access to grade shall be provided.

This means that ALL homes are required to have an egress door that accesses grade.  Therefore the section in question is a big waste of text and time, and it should just state that all homes must have a receptacle at front and back...PERIOD.  There is no sense in confusing all of us with the statements about "when" provided access to grade.  It is this reason that I must ask myself...

Is the code mistaken to include the wording regarding an analysis of "when" there is access to grade?

OR

Are the interpretations in the handbook and commentary mistaken in not making the analysis of "where" there is access to grade?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 12, 2012)

As usual the wording is nearly identical with NEC for other requirements except this is article in question is different in the IRC. It's almost as if it is combining the IRC and IBC structures.

NEC (2005 my only copy at home :-()

210.52(E) For a one-family dwelling and each unit of a two-family dwelling that is at grade level and not more than 6½ ft. above grade shall be installed at the front and back of the dwelling.

For each dwelling unit of a multifamily dwelling where the dwelling unit is located at grade level and provided with the individual exterior entrance/egress, at least one receptacle outlet accessible from grade level and not more than 6½ ft. above grade shall be installed.

Francis


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Francis,I will dissent from the other esteemed forum contributors and, IMO, only the
> 
> one at the front is required. There is no "direct access" to the rear of the
> 
> ...


No but the code does not say you must have direct access from the house.  It is talking about direct grade access.  You don't need a door to have something plugged into an outlight but if you can reach an outlet from grade then it is usuable but must be gfci protected.  IMO the intent is to have an outlet in 2 locations.

What if the door was at the back corner on the side of the house-- I really don't see how this enters into requirement.

Let's look at the NEC requirement



> (E) Outdoor Outlets. Outdoor receptacle outlets shall beinstalled in accordance with (E)(1) through (E)(3). [see
> 
> 210.8(A)(3).]
> 
> ...


I think this is better written and is quite clear


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2012)

oops didn't see Francis' post


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 12, 2012)

Why not "having direct access _from_ grade" or write the same as the other sections? Nevermind that it's not always what we think it should say.

Glenn, similarly when a window is converted to a door, then the required receptacle and illumination gets installed as applicable for convenience as it may be the intent.  Can't allow people to run extension cords through the window in these new houses.

Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 12, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> oops didn't see Francis' post


And I yours :cowboy

Francis


----------



## ICE (Dec 12, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Francis,I will dissent from the other esteemed forum contributors and, IMO, only the
> 
> one at the front is required. There is no "direct access" to the rear of the
> 
> ...


"at the front and back of each dwelling unit having direct access to grade"

The dwelling unit has direct access to grade.  Only one direct access is required to trigger the requirement for the receptacles.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2012)

It does not say you need direct grade access from the house.  It states direct grade access.  The two family dwelling that has one unit over the other would nt need front and back outlets for the upstairs unit unless there were balconies etc.


----------



## ICE (Dec 12, 2012)

Dennis said:
			
		

> It does not say you need direct grade access from the house.  It states direct grade access.  The two family dwelling that has one unit over the other would nt need front and back outlets for the upstairs unit unless there were balconies etc.


I'll go along with that.  Half way.  It does say that the dwelling has direct grade access.  It says this about the receptacle, "At least one receptacle outlet that is accessible while standing at grade level".

If you say that "direct grade access" refers to the receptacle  I would point out that the access to the receptacle is addressed with the first sentence.  If direct grade access refers to the receptacle it infers that there is access to grade from the receptacle and that's backwards.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2012)

The cmp wants there to be a receptacle at the front and back of the house where an individual can walk up and plug something in so that it would alleviate extension cords all over the yard.  These outlets are meant for the people living there to use when needed- hence accessible from the grade level NOT the house having a door that has access to grade.


----------



## ICE (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that we get to the same place no matter what we each think the code says.


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 13, 2012)

FWIW, I too believe that the wording in the NEC is clearer, and the wording in the IRC

should mirror the NEC. In reading the NEC, it DOES indeed require one at the front

& back of the dwelling. My bad!  

(My Disclaimer: I do not know everything, nor do I claim to. I am here to learn and

exchange viewpoints, opinions and ideas, ..even if I am wrong. This is what this forum

is about! I do not want to be disrespectful, viewed as being "up on any high horse" or a

perceived "know-it-all". We have too much of that presence already! I seek input

from anyone that can do it in a civil and respectful manner, ..not flame anyone

with differing views & opinions, and most of all, ...provide me with the correct answer

the fastest! Thanks in advance for your input and indulgence!)  

Let the dialogue continue!

.


----------



## mjesse (Dec 13, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> FWIW, I too believe that the wording in the NEC is clearer, and the wording in the IRCshould mirror the NEC. In reading the NEC, it DOES indeed require one at the front
> 
> & back of the dwelling. My bad!
> 
> ...


Get off yer high-horse you dis-respectful know-it-all

I'm feelin' a bit brudger-ish today


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 13, 2012)

mjesse,

We do abuse our own don't we!    

.


----------



## gfretwell (Dec 13, 2012)

The question often arises, does the receptacle on the _side_ of the house to service the A/C condenser count as either one of these?


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm of the opinion that 210.52 and 210.63 are 2 different animals, but I don't often deal with dwelling units so...


----------



## jar546 (Dec 13, 2012)

If there is a townhouse back to back then there is no accessible grade.  If thy are waterfront with the water right at the rear of the house then there is no accessible grade.  Other than situations like that, 2 receptacles required, one at front, one at the rear.  That's my interpretation.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 13, 2012)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> The question often arises, does the receptacle on the _side_ of the house to service the A/C condenser count as either one of these?


 That would be an ahj call but I don't see where the a/c receptacle could not double as one of the outdoor ones.  Heck the purpose of the one by the a/c is for the service man -- nothing in the code book, IMO makes them mutual exclusive.  If I install one on the back of the house and it is within 25' of the a/c then I am good to go.  I have never been turned down for that and IMO I shouldn't be.


----------

